# Do y’all run a top handle one handed?



## SamT1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Is a top handle made to run one handed? Seems like a safety issue, but it also says to drop start it on the instructions. After 2 tanks through my poulan 180 I’m wondering. Little sucker beat me up. But I did a lot of trimming off a ladder and got good and high. 2 full loads of limbs gone and place looks a lot better. 

My first top handle saw. Got it running great. But it was rich so I just tuned the high side by adding oil. Yea I’m lazy. It had 50:1 in it so I probably did it a favor. Love how the thing oils the chain really awesome.


----------



## WmTreeCo. (Jun 20, 2019)

Might as well ask if people use one or two hands on the steering wheel. There's a correct answer and a what happens in real life answer. Many opinions on both sides of that one.
That thing looks heavy.


----------



## SamT1 (Jun 20, 2019)

F


WmTreeCo. said:


> That thing looks heavy.


I felt like a big Weener when I got done.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 20, 2019)

They are not designed to use one handed, and if you refer to ANSI, you *Shall* have two hands on when using. But like anything, to each his own.
Jeff


----------



## ATH (Jun 20, 2019)

I do not use it one handed. I am not saying I never have...but that I don't now. I have decided that "there is always another way" and haven't yet found a circumstance where I thought it unreasonable to do that. Often that means making the bulk of the cut with the chainsaw and switching to the handsaw so I can hold the limb with one hand. Sometimes that means re-positioning. Sometimes it means taking a smaller chunk. Perhaps it could mean I tie off a piece I otherwise may have not needed to.

Like @jefflovstrom said, the ANSI Z133 doesn't allow for it.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 20, 2019)

I sometimes 1 hand a normal saw like a Stihl 460, so I'd certainly 1 hand a top handle saw!


----------



## grizz55chev (Jun 20, 2019)

Ms 200 t can be ( probably shouldn’t) used with either hand.


----------



## Haironyourchest (Jun 21, 2019)

Depends on weight. Battery MS160 I one-hand a lot. Some cuts are safer to one-hand, others safer to two hand.


----------



## SamT1 (Jun 21, 2019)

ANSI


jefflovstrom said:


> They are not designed to use one handed, and if you refer to ANSI, you *Shall* have two hands on when using. But like anything, to each his own.
> Jeff


i don’t give a lick what ANSI thinks. Them boys would have stroked me out yesterday. It’s 106 and bright sunny with high humidity and no wind. They would have me all geared up, and I’d have to wear a harness to go up a ladder.


----------



## TRTermite (Jun 21, 2019)

SamT1 said:


> ANSI
> 
> i don’t give a lick what ANSI thinks. Them boys would have stroked me out yesterday. It’s 106 and bright sunny with high humidity and no wind. They would have me all geared up, and I’d have to wear a harness to go up a ladder.



I agree with you on ANSI but you did ask a Vague question and you are getting replies that only you can cipher and live with and no one else can be critiqued for.

Now the trimming from a ladder caught my attention... but as other comments say "To each their own"


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 21, 2019)

Yes many climbers do run with one hand but that is how you get cut .My advice to you would be get a better saw like an MS 200T it will work better for you.


----------



## ATH (Jun 21, 2019)

Once you decide that safety is secondary...sure, whatever you want.


----------



## epicklein22 (Jun 21, 2019)

I one hand a fair amount when cutting out of a bucket or lift; usually holding the limb with the other hand. ATH isn’t being unreasonable, he’s being honest. Tree care takes extreme focus and using one hand puts you in an even more pressured situation. I tend to slow down some when using one hand and take smaller pieces. I’ll use my handsaw when one handing a lot too. You gotta take a mental note of every possible factor when making a cut. Sloppy tree work will bite you in the end, no doubt about it!


----------



## SamT1 (Jun 21, 2019)

TRTermite said:


> I agree with you on ANSI but you did ask a Vague question and you are getting replies that only you can cipher and live with and no one else can be critiqued for.
> 
> Now the trimming from a ladder caught my attention... but as other comments say "To each their own"


no I love the real world replies. That’s what I wanted, a cross section of what folks cutting trees daily do. Quoting the rule book is simply useless jabber. Everyone knows they say both hands. I though using the saw that it was built for 1 hand use, regardless of what they say. But it did feel really heavy after a while and I put a lot of time on a chainsaw. It’s sad today something can be engineered for use a certain way and then blatantly state that’s a prohibited use in the book for legal reasons.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Jun 22, 2019)

Worksafe BC requires 2 hands on the saw. So if you one hand and get cut, your company is liable to be fined for "failure to supervise". Hence, there are companies who are no longer buying top handles to prevent their crews from one handing.

So it's not ANSI who will dictate, it's more likely to be OSHA or you Workers Comp provider.


----------



## TRTermite (Jun 22, 2019)

BC WetCoast said:


> Worksafe BC requires 2 hands on the saw. So if you one hand and get cut, your company is liable to be fined for "failure to supervise". Hence, there are companies who are no longer buying top handles to prevent their crews from one handing.
> 
> So it's not ANSI who will dictate, it's more likely to be OSHA or you Workers Comp provider.


Insurance companies Manipulate a lot of things many (including me) people are clueless about


----------



## Del_ (Jun 22, 2019)

I one hand a MS200T sometimes.

Sometimes I'm hanging 60ft. in the air on a 1/2 rope while doing so.


----------



## stihldragon (Jun 22, 2019)

I hold it and use it every Which way under the sun. It depends on the scenario of the cut how I hold it. Left hand, right hand, both hands. I'm not a safety instructor so cut like me at your own risk.

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## SamT1 (Jun 22, 2019)

Yea osha is why I don’t have any employees at what’s currently me side job. I’d like to say F them. All they are is a tax that corporations pass down to their employees. We’ve got fines at my day job for some really dumb stuff. Their solution is IMO more dangerous. They are a serious hinderance on productivity . I think their fines ate my bonus check last year and I really needed it. We even have a person from corporate that’s supposed to come make sure all is good there. You simply can’t trust employees to do their job and simply speak up if they feel something is unsafe. Instead they call osha and sit back and draw a check while osha runs the huge probe up you.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 23, 2019)

Del_ said:


> I one hand a MS200T sometimes.
> 
> Sometimes I'm hanging 60ft. in the air on a 1/2 rope while doing so.


With no safety lanyard just a climbing line or were you being sarcastic? I don't think you would do that!


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 23, 2019)

face pic with scars?


----------



## anlrolfe (Jun 23, 2019)

For every unsafe act there's a Social Security disability claim eating into my chances of ever collecting what I've paid in.


----------



## old CB (Jun 23, 2019)

I use a 200T one-handed more than two-handed. I don't need to climb a lot, but when I do that saw goes with me. Usually I need my other hand to grab and toss limbs unless I rig them down. And up in the tree I sometimes need my other hand on my rope or a limb to steady my position while leaning out to cut. I also use the top-handle for trimming limbs that other people have cut (I run a community chipping service on the side) where they won't feed into the chipper due to crotches & such.

Since I am my own company, and I almost never have the help running my saws, I don't worry about OSHA or anyone else. I am a very careful operator--have never been touched by a running saw chain in almost fifty years of cutting trees. If I had anything less than a laser focus when operating a saw, I'd go with the two-hand rule. My rule with top-handle or anything else in saw use is to know before you cut how the saw and the wood both will react--never poke the bar blindly into a pile of slash, etc. If there's any possibility for surprise, I'll use two hands.

With the OP, the ladder concerns me more than one or two hands on the saw. But a ladder like anything else can come into play if you are super aware of its liabilities.

With everything in the saw world we all have our own ways of doing things--no two people will operate the same way.


----------



## Del_ (Jun 23, 2019)

Mad Professor said:


> face pic with scars?



No face scars or chain saw injuries in over 30 years of occasional one handed sawing. I use two hands when practicable. 

In the photo a 12kv power line prevents larger pieces from being taken.


----------



## Del_ (Jun 23, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> With no safety lanyard just a climbing line or were you being sarcastic? I don't think you would do that!



I almost always use a positioning lanyard but sometimes it is not practicable.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 23, 2019)

Del_ said:


> I almost always use a positioning lanyard but sometimes it is not practicable.


Well use one when the saw is running.


----------



## Del_ (Jun 23, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Well use one when the saw is running.



Every seasoned climber that I know realizes there are instances where being tied in twice is not practicable. They are rare though.


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 23, 2019)

Two hands on a saw control a kick back much better than one. Working off a ladder one handing a top handle is an accident waiting to happen. A handsaw is a better tool to use.

One handing a top handle is permissible in some circumstances . I am talking tree climbers not people working off a ladder. Most of this applies to being out on a limb , your climbing line is maxed for positioning and your positioning lanyard is in place for safety and you have good three point contact for stability. Now read carefully, leaning out with the arm straight ,not bent and the direction of the cut is moving in the direction away from the body then it is safe and permissible to one hand a top handle . The straight stiff arm will control a kick back if it occurs better than a bend in the elbow This technique is employed more in the trimming aspect of tree work but does apply to a removal . The majority of cuts can be done with two hands on the saw for good saw control.

Top handles are better suited for bucket truck work if your going to one hand a saw cutting a tree. You can get cut just as easily one handing a saw either from a bucket truck or climbing a tree.

I am retired but I used a top handle in the beginning but switched later on to a small rear handle like an 021 ,025 but as soon as those rear handled MS 200's came out I didn't blink at getting one. The compact design of a top handle is nice for climbing but a small rear handle is better in my opinion because you have better control of the saw and leverage when making cuts especially when blocking down a spar. It is a little more bulk to haul around a tree but you get used to it and it keeps a climber from one handing a saw.

You could argue this point till the sun goes down but I just thought I would contribute to this thread in the hopes that just maybe I could help someone from getting bit bad by a saw . Like all seasoned tree guys I carry around a few scars from accidents using a chainsaw. One of those scars is from one handing a saw the wrong way and cut my wrist and a tendon . I was lucky and was able to fully recover some guys are not as lucky.


----------



## stihldragon (Jun 23, 2019)

I one hand my Homelite xl often. It's a laid-back take your time and enjoy yourself kind of saw. I that saw is literally cooler than the law allows so unfortunately I can't use it at work.

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk
I also one hand my eager beaver.


----------



## stihldragon (Jun 23, 2019)

stihldragon said:


> I one hand my Homelite xl often. It's a laid-back take your time and enjoy yourself kind of saw. I that saw is literally cooler than the law allows so unfortunately I can't use it at work.
> 
> Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk
> I also one hand my eager beaver.


I don't mind if I see someone running a saw with one hand if they're doing a good job of it. Any monkey biz worse than one handing around me with a chainsaw and I won't even have to say anything. You'll know you're acting a fool by the way I'm looking at you. 

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## stihldragon (Jun 23, 2019)

Ax-man said:


> Two hands on a saw control a kick back much better than one. Working off a ladder one handing a top handle is an accident waiting to happen. A handsaw is a better tool to use.
> 
> One handing a top handle is permissible in some circumstances . I am talking tree climbers not people working off a ladder. Most of this applies to being out on a limb , your climbing line is maxed for positioning and your positioning lanyard is in place for safety and you have good three point contact for stability. Now read carefully, leaning out with the arm straight ,not bent and the direction of the cut is moving in the direction away from the body then it is safe and permissible to one hand a top handle . The straight stiff arm will control a kick back if it occurs better than a bend in the elbow This technique is employed more in the trimming aspect of tree work but does apply to a removal . The majority of cuts can be done with two hands on the saw for good saw control.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. I watched a greenhorn cut his index finger off one handing a 201t. I blame that on his trainer. If I'm teaching you how to cut wood, you will start on the ground with a beginner friendly chainsaw, making beginner friendly cuts.

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ax-man (Jun 23, 2019)

Ever see someone on the ground with a top handle hold a limb on a downed tree and then cut the limb with one hand . Then they take that same limb and hold it in the air and cut into a few pieces while one handing a running a top handle . I have seen this many times done by homeowners. Scary to watch. One of the guys that worked for me tried that stunt once . I told him flat out if I ever seen him do that again he was gone. I also told him that those top handles are for climbing or working in the bucket truck not to be used doing ground work ( I'm anal when it comes that) . Two hands on a saw for ground work for his own safety. He never did it again after I pointed out what might happen and never used another top handle of mine.


----------



## ATH (Jun 23, 2019)

Ax-man said:


> Two hands on a saw control a kick back much better than one. Working off a ladder one handing a top handle is an accident waiting to happen. A handsaw is a better tool to use.
> 
> _One handing a top handle is permissible in some circumstances_ . .....


Not in the ANSI Z 133. I understand not everybody is interested in the safety standards...but just chiming in that the latest version does not permit one-handing.


----------



## ATH (Jun 23, 2019)

Del_ said:


> No face scars or chain saw injuries in over 30 years of occasional one handed sawing. I use two hands when practicable.
> 
> In the photo a 12kv power line prevents larger pieces from being taken.
> ...


That is a hand saw cut for me when I have to be extended like that. Won't take a few seconds longer with a Sugoi. Go back to what i said early in this thread: I've decided that there is always another way - and I have yet to find a time when there is not.


----------



## lone wolf (Jun 23, 2019)

Ax-man said:


> Ever see someone on the ground with a top handle hold a limb on a downed tree and then cut the limb with one hand . Then they take that same limb and hold it in the air and cut into a few pieces while one handing a running a top handle . I have seen this many times done by homeowners. Scary to watch. One of the guys that worked for me tried that stunt once . I told him flat out if I ever seen him do that again he was gone. I also told him that those top handles are for climbing or working in the bucket truck not to be used doing ground work ( I'm anal when it comes that) . Two hands on a saw for ground work for his own safety. He never did it again after I pointed out what might happen and never used another top handle of mine.


Yes i have seen it.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jun 23, 2019)

Ax-man said:


> Ever see someone on the ground with a top handle hold a limb on a downed tree and then cut the limb with one hand . Then they take that same limb and hold it in the air and cut into a few pieces while one handing a running a top handle . I have seen this many times done by homeowners. Scary to watch. One of the guys that worked for me tried that stunt once . I told him flat out if I ever seen him do that again he was gone. I also told him that those top handles are for climbing or working in the bucket truck not to be used doing ground work ( I'm anal when it comes that) . Two hands on a saw for ground work for his own safety. He never did it again after I pointed out what might happen and never used another top handle of mine.



A guy I know who has his very own struggling tree business does this routinely. I used to go work for him occasionally but stopped because I figured I'd eventually see him seriously injured. One handing a 200t on the ground holding the wood with his other hand is only one of many majorly stupid things he does.


----------



## stihldragon (Jun 23, 2019)

If you're still learning the basics of cutting wood on my crew, they're not going to let you make your own decisions with a chainsaw. You'll be instructed by me, Stihldragon, which saw to use, how to use it, where, and when. On the tree service crew I work on, there's always someone who is there to learn. They need some help staying out of harms way. They also need to be told about overconfidence with a chainsaw. It's not a race to the finish line it's getting there safely. I make big high pressure cuts one handing a top handle saw from time to time but I'm very careful and I take my time with the patience of jobe

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## stihldragon (Jun 23, 2019)

I got lucky when I started cutting trees, I was trained by a phenomenal tree climber who is famous for zip lining tonnage, one handing a top handle while dangling from the lifeline.

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyon Angler (Jul 9, 2019)

Limbing one-handed from a ladder is like playing Russian roulette with a Colt 45 auto...just sayin


----------



## Del_ (Jul 9, 2019)

stihldragon said:


> If you're still learning the basics of cutting wood on my crew, they're not going to let you make your own decisions with a chainsaw. You'll be instructed by me, Stihldragon, which saw to use, how to use it, where, and when. On the tree service crew I work on, there's always someone who is there to learn. They need some help staying out of harms way. They also need to be told about overconfidence with a chainsaw. It's not a race to the finish line it's getting there safely. I make big high pressure cuts one handing a top handle saw from time to time but I'm very careful and I take my time with the patience of jobe
> 
> Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk



Same here.


----------



## Del_ (Jul 9, 2019)

ATH said:


> That is a hand saw cut for me when I have to be extended like that. Won't take a few seconds longer with a Sugoi. Go back to what i said early in this thread: I've decided that there is always another way - and I have yet to find a time when there is not.



I use a Silky Zubat quite often.

I don't see one handing a top handled chainsaw in the tree as the '11 commandment'.

There are no rules or government declarations that will ever make tree climbing and removal 100% safe.

Do you ever one hand a circular saw doing carpentry work? I do on occasion.


----------



## ATH (Jul 9, 2019)

Del_ said:


> ....
> 
> Do you ever one hand a circular saw doing carpentry work? I do on occasion.


I do. Much lower kickback potential. Much less severe consequence of kickback.

Curious: Is there an industry standard (OSHA or ANSI) that prohibits one-handed circular saw use?


----------



## Del_ (Jul 9, 2019)

ATH said:


> I do. Much lower kickback potential. Much less severe consequence of kickback.
> 
> Curious: Is there an industry standard (OSHA or ANSI) that prohibits one-handed circular saw use?



I have no idea.

But I know they are more dangerous one handed.


----------



## Natster (Jul 9, 2019)

I run an 046 one handed. In tree tops. I'd like a little smaller saw, but I love the 25" bar, and the horsepower.

N


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 22, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> Well use one when the saw is running.



Indeed. 

The company policy at work is to be tied in 200% when a saw is running. 
That means your buck strap AND your climbing/descending line. 

Reason being, if you get cut you can most likely lower yourself down before you lose consciousness from blood loss. 

It’s not a perfect rule. And we all know it’s not always possible. 

With that said, it truly comes down to the risk you are willing to accept, and how much you value your life. 

I want to watch my kids grow up...

So I personally will be as careful as possible. 

But to each their own. My conscience is clear. 

Ariel rescues for saw injuries become recoveries because of the time it takes to get to the injured person. Everything you can do to get down faster increases the chance of survival. 

STIHL the BEST


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 22, 2019)

STIHL the BEST said:


> Indeed.
> 
> The company policy at work is to be tied in 200% when a saw is running.
> That means your buck strap AND your climbing/descending line.
> ...


A climbing line prob saved my ass back the seventies when I cut all 4 finger tendons clean in half up an Oak tree with an unbalanced XL 2 Homie! Without a climbing line you are screwed, not only kickback but also Hornets to worry about too!


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 22, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> A climbing line prob saved my ass back the seventies when I cut all 4 finger tendons clean in half up an Oak tree with an unbalanced XL 2 Homie! Without a climbing line you are screwed, not only kickback but also Hornets to worry about too!



Indeed. 
I would consider an air-walk if faced with hornets or wasps...

That is a very real problem/danger we don’t think about much until you’re enveloped in the buzzing cloud. 

Truly terrifying and awesome to witness all at once. 

I don’t EVER want to be in a stinging cloud without an escape route AGAIN...

Excellent point lone wolf!

STIHL the BEST


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 22, 2019)

lone wolf said:


>




Truthfully, those pests are probably the most terrifying things on earth. 

Lightning quick, attack from ALL fronts, have no fear and they will never retreat as long as you exist in their AO. 

They may have been created to keep climbers humble. 

I always respect the wicked...

For they have no moral compass or mercy. 

STIHL the BEST


----------



## lone wolf (Sep 22, 2019)

STIHL the BEST said:


> Truthfully, those pests are probably the most terrifying things on earth.
> 
> Lightning quick, attack from ALL fronts, have no fear and they will never retreat as long as you exist in their AO.
> 
> ...


I saw a stoner pick up a huge Hornet with bare hands and claim it wont sting him and it knows hes helping it. lucky for him it was cold out.


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 22, 2019)

lone wolf said:


> I saw a stoner pick up a huge Hornet with bare hands and claim it wont sting him and it knows hes helping it. lucky for him it was cold out.



Courage and stupidity are cousins...

Only separated by the ability to discern between when actions are necessary and when you should step back and let Darwin work, and the inability to understand how badly things will end up for you when you do foolish things.

Just my humble opinion.

I won’t watch another man die if I can help it.
But I’m going to go home to my kids if I have a choice.
So there’s that...


STIHL the BEST


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Sep 22, 2019)

lone wolf said:


>




I used to remove yellowjackets for work. Never anything that size, but many nests with 3000-6000 hornets in them. It was a heck of a good time, and the money was great, but it was really something to realize that without your suit you'd likely be dead. They say 100 stings is enough to kill most people, even if they aren't allergic. When removing a large nest, if your suit failed you could get that many pretty quick. 

The guy I worked for might have been taken for a stoner, heck I could be too, but we can tell the difference between male and female hornets and yellowjackets by sight. The males can't sting, so you can grab them and hand them to your friends, etc. Perhaps that was the situation you witnessed. As far as I know, if it's warm enough for them to move, they'll sting you if you grab 'em.


----------



## sb47 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 23, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> I used to remove yellowjackets for work. Never anything that size, but many nests with 3000-6000 hornets in them. It was a heck of a good time, and the money was great, but it was really something to realize that without your suit you'd likely be dead. They say 100 stings is enough to kill most people, even if they aren't allergic. When removing a large nest, if your suit failed you could get that many pretty quick.
> 
> The guy I worked for might have been taken for a stoner, heck I could be too, but we can tell the difference between male and female hornets and yellowjackets by sight. The males can't sting, so you can grab them and hand them to your friends, etc. Perhaps that was the situation you witnessed. As far as I know, if it's warm enough for them to move, they'll sting you if you grab 'em.



Hats off to you. 
I’m not cut out for that. 
I wore a bee suit once helping get honey combs. That’s not too bad...

But aggressive hornets and wasps have my healthy respect and as much distance as I can manage. 
I sure as hell ain’t grabbing them. 

STIHL the BEST


----------



## 68 Buick (Sep 23, 2019)

stihldragon said:


> I one hand my Homelite xl often. It's a laid-back take your time and enjoy yourself kind of saw. I that saw is literally cooler than the law allows so unfortunately I can't use it at work.
> 
> Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk
> I also one hand my eager beaver.


 I love my XL2, and I must say at times I do use one hand on using this saw and I’m not justifying that it’s correct to do. I also have a Polan 180 and in my opinion, although I may do it in rare occasions, this is not a one handed saw.


----------



## 68 Buick (Sep 23, 2019)

Ryan'smilling said:


> I used to remove yellowjackets for work. Never anything that size, but many nests with 3000-6000 hornets in them. It was a heck of a good time, and the money was great, but it was really something to realize that without your suit you'd likely be dead. They say 100 stings is enough to kill most people, even if they aren't allergic. When removing a large nest, if your suit failed you could get that many pretty quick.
> 
> The guy I worked for might have been taken for a stoner, heck I could be too, but we can tell the difference between male and female hornets and yellowjackets by sight. The males can't sting, so you can grab them and hand them to your friends, etc. Perhaps that was the situation you witnessed. As far as I know, if it's warm enough for them to move, they'll sting you if you grab 'em.


 I had yellow jackets remove me from the tree once. #%##%€%# lol


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 23, 2019)

That’s nuts. 
They would have drilled me right up both arms...

I’ll pass. 

They make pretty good spray now that will reach out there a ways...


----------



## KarlD (Sep 23, 2019)

It’s my bastard silky that I need to stop using one handed


----------



## Haironyourchest (Sep 23, 2019)

I've found when I cut a branch stump clean off with my silky, there's always a follow-through. No matter how light I go on the last bit, the saw invariably follows through. This bothers me, as there is potential to damage lanyard or rope if its in the path of the follow through. By the way, I am exerting virtually zero pressure in the cut, just pull strokes. Now, on the other hand, with my battery top handle, there is no follow through. One handing, maybe a tiny bit, two hands, zero. Anyone else experience this and have any thoughts?


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 23, 2019)

KarlD said:


> It’s my bastard silky that I need to stop using one handed



Indeed. 

They’re kinda bitey...

STIHL the BEST


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 23, 2019)

Haironyourchest said:


> I've found when I cut a branch stump clean off with my silky, there's always a follow-through. No matter how light I go on the last bit, the saw invariably follows through. This bothers me, as there is potential to damage lanyard or rope if its in the path of the follow through. By the way, I am exerting virtually zero pressure in the cut, just pull strokes. Now, on the other hand, with my battery top handle, there is no follow through. One handing, maybe a tiny bit, two hands, zero. Anyone else experience this and have any thoughts?



I’m a very particular person...

A Silky is designed for a very particular purpose. 

They work very well. 

In your instance, if it bothers you a bit, maybe try positioning your lanyard or rope a little further away from the intended cut area. 

Or, try taking it very easy at the end of the cut. 

It may just be a little too good at ripping through the wood for the precise results you’re aiming for. 
A little finesse goes a long way. 

I am NOT implying that you are hacking away like a madman. 
Just suggesting that this instance may require you to modify your technique a bit. 


STIHL the BEST


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 24, 2019)

I dont one hand top handles as personally dont care for top handles i much prefer standard saw up a tree.. Sure I'll one hand a saw but its bar is kept further way from my hands and if i need to i'll rope or retask to piece out parts not just cut ever closer to my pinkys.. been doin this for 39 years not saw cut a finger on either hand and i plumb used up my bag of luck 29 years ago









this guy does one hand & notice the hits to the hand and which hand is it ??
oh and gee no hits the other hand and which hand is on the throttle if yer as most predominately right handed..




might prove leftys are luckier smarter or safer up a tree


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 24, 2019)

derwoodii said:


> I dont one hand top handles as personally dont care for top handles i much prefer standard saw up a tree.. Sure I'll one hand a saw but its bar is kept further way from my hands and if i need to i'll rope or retask to piece out parts not just cut ever closer to my pinkys.. been doin this for 39 years not saw cut a finger on either hand and i plumb used up my bag of luck 29 years ago
> 
> View attachment 761447
> 
> ...



Indeed. 
Facts don’t lie. 
It’s a dangerous trade we ply...

STIHL the BEST


----------



## treebilly (Sep 27, 2019)

Silky’s have the blood lust of a hungry vampire. I’ve seen more injuries ( some very severe) from their thirst than I ever have from a chainsaw. 
As to the one handing of a top handle. That is not why they are designed that way. They are designed for being compact. In my early years I did it constantly. Now that I’m older, I’m wiser and fully grasp the fact that that machine can kill me in an instant. I still do it on rare occasions, but I’m also put in situations where a secondary tie in for work positioning is not viable. My secondary tie in is a break away lanyard quite often. I’m still working safe and I’ve had plenty of training to know when I need to do this.


----------



## ATH (Sep 27, 2019)

treebilly said:


> Silky’s have the blood lust of a hungry vampire. I’ve seen more injuries ( some very severe) from their thirst than I ever have from a chainsaw.
> .....


I always wear gloves when pruning now. You an pick out the teeth marks on my pinkie finger. No stitches though.


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 27, 2019)

ATH said:


> I always wear gloves when pruning now. You an pick out the teeth marks on my pinkie finger. No stitches though.



Copy that...

I always wear gloves when anything sharp is in my hands. (Almost always)
Just last night as I was folding up a Silky Accel 240mm, (I was just inspecting the blade and not working, or wearing my gloves...) I almost folded the blade closed on my fingers that were wrapped around the handle. 

I know damn well it’s sharp. 
You know damn well it’s sharp. 
We all know damn well it’s sharp...

But I was just quickly looking it over and then going right back to the kids running around the house and that momentary lapse in focus and safe handling practices almost caused me some discomfort. 

It happens just like that...

When we are not focusing on being safe, stuff just happens. 

STIHL the BEST


----------



## cedarhollow (Sep 27, 2019)

i cut one handed when i get a scratchy or itchy in my shorts or flip flops


----------



## STIHL the BEST (Sep 27, 2019)

cedarhollow said:


> i cut one handed when i get a scratchy or itchy in my shorts or flip flops




Where the heck can I get some of those climbing flip flops?

I understand the scratchy itchy in your trousers...
I had a bunch front and back in my shirt today. 

But I’d love some tree climbing flip flops. Well Crocs without the heel strap thingy and I want open toes. I think they call ‘em slides...
How does that work with your spurs...?



STIHL the BEST


----------

